# Salt Spreader



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey whats up everybody, haven't been on here in a while. Seems like more and more people are using th new body style Tundras for plowing. Thinking of trading up and still want the new body style, but also wantto be able to throw a sander in the back. I checked a few companies and they have spreaders that will fit in the bed but don't want to overload the suspension. Does anyone use a v box spreader as opposed to a tailgate spreader? Any feed back would be great.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If you put some sort of "helper spring" in the back I think you could put a Fisher Poly Caster in the bed.


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

I put super springs in the rear suspension in the Tundra that I have now and it does hold the truck nice and level. this maybe be a stupid question on my part but do you know how much weight 1 cu yd of sand salt mix weighs? I saw that snow ex makes two v box spreaders for half ton trucks and they look pretty sweet. Know anybody that uses one of those in a half ton?


----------

